# Is there anyone in your life who understands your love of makeup?



## cno64 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there anyone in your life who understands, or even attempts to understand, your fascination with cosmetics, MAC or otherwise?
I can't say that my mother understands, but she's sympathetic, and as long as I use my own credit card to buy stuff, she's okay with it.
I do have one gal pal who I turned on to MAC, and she never tires of talking about the stuff.
Occasionally, her husband will grouse, referring to his wife and me, "Those two are *makeup crazy*!"
He's laughing as he says it, though.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 19, 2008)

not really... maybe my sister ( just a tiny bit whenever I'm around her! LOL) but other than that no one really understands or shares my passion/addiction to it


----------



## sexychefva804 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup, my mother...her and I are going to QVC's beauty bash to meet reps from BE, Smashbox, Clinique, Philosophy, Bobbi Brown etc.  Her collection is larger than mine and she is always up on the current product.  She turned me on to Smashbox Jetset Liners, and I showed her MUFE and MAC.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2008)

Not in my family or any of my friends.

But I made friends with my MA who I can share my love for MAC with in a personal contact.

And then there are all you ladies here on specktra, of course!!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2008)

My Mom! Haha
Shes definitely a cool Mom, I'm 17 and she's 49, but she looks like shes in her 30's (not in a plastic way, shes very youthftul)

And shes always staying with the times, she is definitely a MAC addict now too, it's very handy haha because shes the one saying "anytime you want to go to MAC this week, I'm up for it!" =) Im lucky.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really, but I am cool with that.  I have met some very cool and wonderful people b.c of my love of makeup... Definitely all to the good!


----------



## athena123 (Mar 19, 2008)

My primary obsession is skincare, followed by makeup. Friends and family truly don't understand my obsession with skincare, natural foods or makeup. They kind of roll their eyes at me whenever the topic comes up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm slowly getting my sister in law and nieces into better skincare; now they all use mineral makeup and my nieces absolutely LOVE MAC and Dr. Hauschka, my favorite cosmetic brands.  My best friend just isn't into it at all, so I'm grateful to both Specktra, EDS and Labmuffins forums where I can talk about my obsessions with kindred spirits. 

Just because I seek internal and external beauty doesn't mean I'm a shallow, vain person concerned only with appearances. I also care about a lot of other things. Skincare is only ONE of my many, many interests and passions.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope! my boyfriend is getting there lol, just all of the lovely people on specktra.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 19, 2008)

Only my sister understands me as well as all the fabulous people on this site. Even my 2 best friends think I'm nuts. They couldn't care less about makeup. Whaaaat the...?? 

I did however meet someone at work who's just as obsessed as I am: woohoo, friend for life!


----------



## Trista (Mar 19, 2008)

My best friend is the only person in my life who is as obsessed with makeup as I am.  Unfortunately she moved to Atlanta and I miss her soooo much. But we still chat over the phone about our crazy makeup expenditures!
My other friends, while they do wear a lot of makeup, don't express much concern about the makeup brand they use and they don't seem to have the intense interest that I have.
Good thing Specktra is here!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 19, 2008)

i cant say that i have anyone either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they just think im addicted,but for me its more than that.
i wanna have a career with it so its gonna be in my life for a longgggg time,lol


----------



## lahlalove (Mar 19, 2008)

no i dont have anyone either. my bf thinks im crazy and my friends don't really wear makeup...but my mom is good to go to for advice for skincare. just not makeup


----------



## KAIA (Mar 19, 2008)

My bf understand my love for make up =)


----------



## seabird (Mar 19, 2008)

my best friend, we both LOVE it. unfortunately however, no one in my family likes make-up and hardly wears any, so my mum and grandma think i'm really odd and always seem to think that make-up is a 'waste' of money. lucky that my best friends mum loves it too, we all talk about it together!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 19, 2008)

Family, Friends, Co-workers, unfortunately, No!

But I do have this site and a few wonderful members that I have had the pleasure to meet & shop with.


----------



## Koni (Mar 19, 2008)

My sister understands my obsession 'cause she has a similar habit with sweaters. LOL! She likes going shopping with me because I'm always on the lookout for new things or colors that might look good on her. 

My husband calls my makeup collection "my toys" and laughs it off. If he only knew how much I spend, he wouldn't laugh so hard!


----------



## user46 (Mar 19, 2008)

My mommy! She's the one who actually got me into MAC


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 19, 2008)

my boyfriend has gotten pretty much used to it now... in the beginning he thought i was just crazy lol but now hes the one that gives me the money for everything which is so lovely of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my friends arent into makeup that much, yes they wear it but they dont care how to blend and all that lol they think im crazy when i talk about makeup soo much but who cares!!!?

my mother doesnt understand it either shes like "youve already got about 50 lipglosses why do you need another one?" and im like "well this is limited edition! plus i dont have a coral/pink colour with so n so sparkle in it" haha


----------



## SuSana (Mar 19, 2008)

Not to the extent I do, which makes me sad.  I mean my Mom and sisters wear makeup but they think I have too much of it.  They call Specktra my "little blog" lol and I think if you only knew how many people were on this site!  So I just keep it to myself mostly, but when they want me to do their makeup it's a different story!  They go through everything and pick what they want and say ohhh you have so many good colors, so it comes in handy


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 19, 2008)

I have two middle aged metrosexual brothers.....(my mother never left home without looking perfect)     who believe people who are not interested in their own beauty need an intervention.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have anyone to share my interest to the extent I'd like. My husband thinks it's funny but a bit lame, my mum usually wears make-up but doesn't deviate from her few favourites and although my sister wears make-up every day and has pretty good skills, she always wears the same style (neutral with subtle black winged liner). She enjoys visiting MAC and Benefit and will indulge me when I start rambling on and on about make-up, but she's not as interested as I would like her to be!

I have a friend who usually wears thick, dark purple eyeshadow which she clearly applies with a sponge tip applicator, dragging it across her eyelids making creases, which frequently means a big empty, eyeshadow-less bit of eyelid where the applicator has kind of bounced over the skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always want to see what she'd be like with better make-up but she's happy with it, so I reckon it's best to leave well alone. I wish _she_ would take more of an interest!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 19, 2008)

Up until recently, no...but then I got my brothers girlfriend into Mac, and it's been love ever since!  We both look forward to buying the new Mac collections together, and it's been really fun!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ 
my mother doesnt understand it either shes like "youve already got about 50 lipglosses why do you need another one?" and im like "well this is limited edition! plus i dont have a coral/pink colour with so n so sparkle in it" haha_

 
Have you my mother at home?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 19, 2008)

My daughter in law likes to talk with me about makeup. She said she tells her friends at work that I'm a really cool mother in law & that I really keep knowledgeable about current trends. But, she's not as addicted to it as me. I buy her makeup all the time though.

Hubby is extremely (funny) supportive. He will drive me an hour or 2 to go to the large malls just so he can sit in Nordies "man chair" while i play. He'll ask me about what I got & if I like the colors & basically listen to me blah, blah, blah about it forever. He also makes sure that he 'notices' if my face is made up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He said he doesn't care how much I spend on makeup. He also tells other men to let their gals buy what they want & to support them. I do support the things & hobbies he loves too!

But, it's still not the same as coming here and chatting with you gals!


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 19, 2008)

For me, I'm solo. No one understands my love. My boyfriend tolerates it and will even surprise me with a shadow from time to time but just a few moments ago when I showed him what I wanted from Heatherette he yelled at me for wanting lipsticks. He thinks I have way too many. lol


----------



## lalunia (Mar 19, 2008)

My boyfriend understands and is supportive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he usually buys me some stuff and claims that he loves the fact I have a hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's more of an obsession and he just listens to my constant makeup talk

The rest of the family/friends know that I like makeup but they don't necessarily know to what extent... I hide the makeup I buy from my mom and I dont think she knows how much it all costs.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 20, 2008)

Ironically, my bf. lol He knowssssssssss I <3 MAC and he's a MAC fan himself hahaha only because he thinks its a good brand for south asians and it looks good on me.


----------



## Penn (Mar 20, 2008)

Sadly no one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom doesn't wear make up, all my friends wear it but they're not obsessed with it like me. My cousin saw my make up collection and just said wow you have a lot of make up, but it's not even close to a lot haha. My boyfriend sort of understands I guess but he's still baffled everytime I tell him how much I plan on spending on an upcoming collection. He tries though, like asking me certain questions and trying to know more which is sweet of him.


----------



## Ikara (Mar 20, 2008)

Just lovely specktra ladies understand me...
my family and friends tolerate my obsession and they find me handy whenever they want me to have a makeover done by me xD or need any recs
Whenever I buy something new they are like more makeup??? and funnily enough I don't even have a large collection (yet)
My bf is OK with it as he has his own obsessions


----------



## aziza (Mar 20, 2008)

Only one of my friends! We met about 3 years ago but lost contact after I changed my major. I changed my major back to psych and lo and behold! She was in one of my classes. We can got to Sephora and play all day without buying a thing lol. I think that we annoy the SA's lol.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Mar 20, 2008)

I have two friends in my esthetics class who understand it and they are really into makeup too. My mom and my little sister are starting to get into makeup more. My boyfriend is used to it but I woudln't say he really understands.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 21, 2008)

Really, I don't have any one who understands my love of makeup.  My mother, I think, understands that I love it, but not why.  She'll look in my traincase and say, "I think you're missing a color!"  or "Most people have a bag for their makeup.  You, on the other hand, have a whole doctors case!"

My sister is somewhat supportive of my love, but she really isn't into it herself.  Every now and then, I offer to buy her something and she is like "No, I'm good."  But every now and then she asks to borrow a MSF or a shadow and I feel a little special, especailly since she uses the terms I do, like 'MSF.'  lol

Though, right now, I think the only people who understand my love is my Specktra family!!


----------



## Esme (Mar 21, 2008)

My husband watches me put on my makeup and always says, Give us a look, when I am done. He likens my mu collection to his tools, haha. I think it is a bit odd that he understands my mu and shoes, but thinks my perfume collection is OTT! I think his first wife wore the same perfume all the time and his mother does the same. (His first wife was quite ill and passed away, she seldom wore mu). His mother was a model and still turns herself out EVERY DAY even if she is just staying home. She goes way out and looks gorgeous (at 70) to go ballroom dancing. His sister is quite stylish, attractive, well-dressed, coiffed and always made up, too, so he is used to it. He appreciates my efforts and figures its my money and I can spend it as I please. He is right there.


----------



## chanel13 (Mar 24, 2008)

My boyfriend is pretty much the only one who understands. I think he only really gets it because after I'm done with it, I look hot, haha. 

My mom and sister use mac once in awhile, but they don't really seem to have a love for it.. to them it's just makeup.

My friends also don't really LOVE it.. they like getting it as gifts, but don't know most of the tricks for different colors. I had one friend tell me she likes learning makeup techniques from me, and then she tells others that she made them up.. thanks


----------



## pat (Mar 24, 2008)

When I think about it now, I think I only have one friend who understands the love/passion I have for MAC because she is also in love with MAC as well.  

Some people think I'm crazy paying $50 for a MAC class, but I think it'll be worth every penny since I will be able to learn more about MAC, the application, etc. 

My boyfriend is a bit iffy at times.  Just recently he told me to burn a CD instead of buying the real thing.  "Just think about it, you can buy one new lip stick with that money.  At least the cd will be free." hahaha love him!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 25, 2008)

Nobody understands it. But I have plenty of people who pretend to understand it. Even my dad got excited (really, it was quite convincing!) when an MSF I ordered online came in! He gave me a hug and agreed that it was beautiful. lol


----------



## fjc62701 (Mar 25, 2008)

The only person I can say is my husband, He calls it his 401k...lol...Everyone else just rolls there eyes at me and says it's pretty lame. It kinda hurts my feelings because when I tell them something about it they make faces like I don't care...they don't say it but I can tell...I just think that they hate on me because my hubby spoils me and buys me anything I want. Or maybe they are just tired of me rambling about. But I don't care. I LOVE MY MAC MAKEUP and they can hate all they want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S I love my hubby for contrubuting to my obsession


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2008)

Friends or family? Nada, no one. 

Only the people who i talk to on specktra. Yaay for specktra!


----------



## redambition (Mar 25, 2008)

i have one work colleague who is in love with MAC as well. otherwise, it's you guys on specktra.


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 25, 2008)

My roommate by no means has the level of addiction that I do, but he certainly appreciates it. He's developing his own MAC-love.

My best friend is a MAC fan... but she's content with some studio finish concealer, dipdown fluidline, four eyeshadows in neutral colours and the occasional gloss. She thinks I'm obsessed. Pffffft.

My boyfriend thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

The girlfriend of a friend is into makeup as well but I am not that good friends with her directly so we don't talk about it that much. But she was _thrilled _to see my new vanity table and set-up and now wants to get one too! But I don't really chat about make-up much except for Specktra, sometimes I proclaim my adoration for a particular blush or eyeshadow to my bf but he's not that interested, lol.


----------



## ScarletTanager (Mar 26, 2008)

My best friend "understands", by which I mean she'll go to Nordstrom and pick MAC stuff up for me that I can't get at home, but she doesn't follow the color stories or wear much makeup at all.  I did get her to go to MAC for wedding makeup and she bought a few extra things that surprised me, but I think that was the extent of her involvement.

HOWEVER, there are a couple of people (a woman and a man) who work at a porn store to which I deliver mail every day, and they "understand" for real.  The woman has tons of MAC, and the guy loves to go to MAC and especially Sephora to try out all the creams... we laugh about how every $200 anti-aging potion in his imported gay magazines seems to be developed by NASA and wonder if that's really all they do these days.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 26, 2008)

Haley of course (hrdruian on specktra). We can just talk about makeup all day and play with each others stuff. lol


----------



## stv578 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ 
Only the people who i talk to on specktra. Yaay for specktra!_

 
I couldn't agree more.  

I think my mom gets it mostly, because she has tons of make-up and is probably partly the reason that I am this way!  She even pays for the odd item here and there when we're out together (bless her heart, she just knows how much i love it and doesn't want my husband getting upset at me wasting my $!).  But even she thinks I spend too much on it overall!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 27, 2008)

When I feel bad about having so much makeup (I don't indulge in any other area like clothes, entertainment, don't own a cell phone, etc) I think about what I read last weak in a Russian marketing journal-Russian women spend about 25 percent of their income on cosmetics (that's a cultural thing, Russians are extremely beauty obsessive). I live in a tiny closet of an apartment, but my lips rise above that!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Mar 28, 2008)

Tolerate, yes. Understand, no. They'll listen to me ramble on about my latest purchase or comment on a look I'm wearing, but none of my friends are into makeup like I am. 

However, I bought my mom a MAC gift certificate for Christmas and have since gotten her hooked. It's so much fun to be like a "MAC mentor" to her. She's not quite obsessed, but she's getting there!

Either way, this is still my make-up obsessed family


----------



## daffie (Mar 28, 2008)

Its weird but I think my boyfriend gets it. He's so supportive =)


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 28, 2008)

My boyfriend sorta understands. I use to be a gymnast and my boyfriend hated it. He was always afraid I would get hurt. I always tell him make up is my hobby, so hes glad this can't hurt me. Lol. Just my wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He does HATE that I talk about it basically 24/7 though. Lol.


You girls are lucky! Most of you have make up obsessed friends. I don't at all!! All my friends hate make up. :-(


----------



## silentkite (Mar 28, 2008)

My younger sister. Her love for makeup matches mine, we can talk about makeup for ages, we send each other links to videos, tutorials, FOTDs, and share each others products.

My boyfriend understands how much I love makeup, and what it means to me. He tries his best to listen and learn, since he knows it means a lot to me. Which makes him pretty special to me.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 28, 2008)

My mom understands it to an extent, I got in trouble when I was younger for getting into her old makeup but she certainly helps fuel my addiction. My coworkers understand it, namely since many of them worked at makeup counters and one almost became a national artist for Estee Lauder.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 28, 2008)

nope.  just here on specktra.  my roomate calls it "putting too much crap on the face."  i managed to annoy this guy i tend to IM a lot.  my mom tells me to not buy any everytime im on the phone with her. lol

my sisters are trying to be supportive.  they let me put makeup on them lol.  when i go back to visit, i am going to show my sister application for her grad.  She is still working on her skin and i am always trying to find ways to help her.  My sisters are still young and haven't gotten into makeup yet.  However, I think I will convert them one day LoL!


----------



## rinispanini20 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would have to say I am a very fortunate girl.  My boyfriend not only understands and acknowledges my favorite pastime, but he participates as well.  When we go to MAC in the mall, he picks out the eye colors and pigments.  I was a very neutral girl, until he started picking up colors.  His favorite are Steamy, Parrot, Humid, Nocturnelle, Carbon, etc.  I love him so much for that.  I dont have that many girlfriends, and the ones I do have arent as interested in makeup as much as I am, but I am slowly working on them.  My boyfriend's brother's girlfriend had never used or even heard of MAC until I showed her my stash.  My girlfriends upstair from me will now come downstairs and ask me to do their makeup for a date or just because.  If I need to surround myself with makeup discussions, I just come here and relish all the wonderful fotds, tuts, hauls, etc.  I live on this site!!!!!  I love you all!!!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Mar 28, 2008)

This is simple. No, No one understands MAC is like the air I breathe. I must have it MAC is like an addiction to me. I actually feel bad when I don't buy something. I guess this is my form of withdrawl....LOL


----------



## greentwig (Mar 28, 2008)

My mother-in-law, she's my MAC buddie.

My grandmother-in-law (i think i stated that wrong, lol)

My mom like's MAC but isn't hook, and she dosent mind listening or having me do her MU


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 29, 2008)

My mother. She is addicted to Gurlain and Dior make-up. Her make-up all looks beautiful even in the packages, but she hates Chanel because it's overpriced for looking so plain. She's started to like MAC though, especially the sculpt/shape duos and beauty powder (I had a back-up of Pearl Blossom from Barbie, you'd never guess who took it, lol).

My sister in law (eldest brother's sister) is another Gurlain addict but she doesn't understand why I like MAC so much.

My roommate back in secondary wasn't a MAC addict, but Anna Sui cosmetics instead. We always ended up trying each other's make-up so that was pretty fun. I hope my roommate this autumn is as understanding.


----------



## Danapotter (Mar 29, 2008)

No.

Everyone is sick of me.......I can only share my hobby with Specktra and MA's.


----------



## lara (Mar 30, 2008)

My husband understands completely. What his tools and workshop equipment is to him, my make-up and make-up tools are to me.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2008)

No one I know is interested in makeup and I don't really discuss it with anyone besides the people here and my house mate who thinks its cute that I like playing "dress up". I had a friend come over last week for a night of clubbing and she came to chat with me as I was getting ready. She'd never seen all of my makeup before and was awe struck at how much there was. She grabbed her camera and took pictures lol...! She does not wear any cosmetics herself but she said that my collection looked sweet


----------



## kimmy (Mar 30, 2008)

my mom.

i was just telling her how i don't know why i keep buying makeup because i'll never use half of it, i'm sure...but i just can't not buy some stuff. she knows what's up because she's the same way with fabric.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_My Mom! Haha
Shes definitely a cool Mom, I'm 17 and she's 49, but she looks like shes in her 30's (not in a plastic way, shes very youthftul)

And shes always staying with the times, she is definitely a MAC addict now too, it's very handy haha because shes the one saying "anytime you want to go to MAC this week, I'm up for it!" =) Im lucky._

 
That is TERRIFIC!
I'm 43, and don't have any children, but I share my pigments and makeup/style tips with a good friend's teenage daughters, and they all think I'm "cool."


----------



## macmistress (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG lol!

I have been on this search for a pro travel rolling traincase..and I finally found one! So I was going to different members of the family and their response was 'i am so bored' loool! I tried to talk to my sis about my fascination with cosmetics in general and i couldnt wait to talk about how ive found a makeup training course especially for the home, the only response i got was 'ure too funny' :O lol

My loving mum understands! I even tried a makeover on her face just for once.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ahh I love my mum! She understands me!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 21, 2008)

All of my friends think I have gone off of the deep end!  I would love to have someone really close to share my love of makeup.  I keep trying to convert people but so far there has been no one to follow me to the dark side!


----------



## cno64 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ 
my mother doesnt understand it either shes like "youve already got about 50 lipglosses why do you need another one?" and im like "well this is limited edition! plus i dont have a coral/pink colour with so n so sparkle in it" haha_

 
I have well over 50(counting backups) MAC lipsticks, and I don't think my mother_ quite_ understands why. Occasionally, when I get a new one, she'll ask, "What did you get *this one* to wear with?"

However, when I remark that an item is LE, she'll say something like, "Well, then, better get it while you can!"
Since I have yet to use up a MAC lipstick, she's probably a little bewildered by the backups, but she doesn't criticize ...
I have a slight advantage in the fact that I had a near-fatal stroke several years ago, and I don't think my family [or my contingent of doctors] expected me to survive, let alone ever recover enough to care about my appearance, use a computer, become obsessed with MAC, etc. So I get cut some serious slack at times.
Oh, well. Things happen.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2008)

My boyfriend understands when I compare it to his love for cars hahah I allow him to go on and on about cars only if he allows me to go on and on about MAC


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

My mom & 1 of my friends love makeup. But when my friends come over, they want me to make them up.
My mom loves when I do her eyes & so do my friends


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 23, 2008)

alas, no.

i have one friend who wears makeup.  she's done the same look everyday for years.  she wears it, but isn't interested in talking about it, trying new looks, etc.  bummer.

so i try to keep my enthusiasm over new makeup to a minimum because no one else gets it.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm lucky... one of my good friends works at the same mall as I do and is a make up junkie (she used to work for Lauder).  She does incredible eyes and blends the best of anyone I've seen.  Another co worker of mine is starting out with bridal make up so whenever I find a good tip or product, I can share it with him and he's just as excited as I am.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_alas, no.

i have one friend who wears makeup.  she's done the same look everyday for years.  she wears it, but isn't interested in talking about it, trying new looks, etc.  bummer.

so i try to keep my enthusiasm over new makeup to a minimum because no one else gets it._

 
I think I know what you mean.
Two years ago, for Christmas I bought two mutual friends each a tube of Lustrewhite. Even though one of the two women, F, wears almost no makeup, I thought, "What could be safer than clear lipgloss?"
One friend, K, _*loved*_ hers, and wore it constantly. I think she even used her tube up, and bought another.
F, however, admits that she's *never *worn hers. I suspect that she gave it to her teenage daughter, who is very stylish, and probably thought, "Wow, _*MAC!"*_
Aren't we glad we have Specktra, where nobody says, "Ugh, I'm not interested in makeup ..."


----------



## xiahe (May 5, 2008)

Honestly, no - maybe my friend in my sorority who is a MAC addict like me but other than that, no haha


----------



## theblackqueen (May 5, 2008)

One of my friends! She's a closet mac fanatic. She doesnt usually wear make up aside from nail polish and lipstick but she loves shopping at the mac counter with me and playing with her purchases when no one is around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mom likes to tease me about it, but she isn't particularly bad about it since I always find her such cool products to use


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 5, 2008)

Yea no one in my family or friends likes makeup as much as I do.They all think im crazzzy for spending so much money on it.Its kinda weird because I have 4 sisters and not 1 of them loves makeup or clothes as much as I do.


----------



## starangel2383 (May 16, 2008)

no one in my immediate family likes makeup as much as i do, maybe my six year old niece, she loves any of the pink eyeshadows or pink lipsticks from MAC, anything pink and she is happy. i have recently dubbed my sister the "makeup police" because she gets on my case on how much money i spend on makeup. i do have some makeup artists friends who love the stuff as much as me, so thats good.


----------



## Divinity (May 16, 2008)

Sadly, no.  But my family is very accepting


----------



## widdershins (May 16, 2008)

My aunt does. We feed our makeup obsessions mutually.


----------



## georgiabarredo (May 16, 2008)

although my bestfriends are into make up somewat... they are in no way shape or form as addicted as me... 

luckily i have a really good friend that i met through work that is as into it as i am and sees nothing wrong with me spending hundreds of dollars at a time coz she does it too... every monday after payday... we have our *MAC//Make up Mondays* where we go to our fave mac store which is on 22nd st in the iron building or go to the closest CCO or random beauty supply stores or sephoras...

i also have another friend who shares the addiction unfortunately she doesnt live in the city so she cannot attend MAC Mondays!!

other than that ppl at work or friends think im crazy for having soooo much make up... so i don't ever tell them how much i spend coz they dont understand... jokingly a co worker said the total worth of my make up could be a house down payment heheheh watever i say just let me live heheh


----------



## cno64 (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_no one in my immediate family likes makeup as much as i do, maybe my six year old niece, she loves any of the pink eyeshadows or pink lipsticks from MAC, anything pink and she is happy. i have recently dubbed my sister the "makeup police" because she gets on my case on how much money i spend on makeup._

 
How funny about your niece!
Related story: A good friend of mine, mother of ten children, requested and got "Love Alert" Dazzleglass for Mother's Day, and last Sunday morning her youngest daughters, five and seven, begged her, "Mommy, can we please wear some of your sparkly stuff to Sunday School?"
Since Dazzleglass is so sheer, their mother consented, so at church last Sunday morning, there were these two little girls running around with MAC Dazzleglass on their lips.
I was wearing my "Ms. Fizz," so Dazzleglass was fairly well-represented at my church that morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for your sister, it's none of her business how much you spend on makeup.
My sister used to gripe that I "always had perfect makeup," even if I were just going to the grocery store.
I chalked it up to sour grapes and kept doing exactly as I pleased.


----------



## sinergy (May 17, 2008)

My husbands sis gives me a hard time about the money I put into my hair and makeup, but helllo...some of us want to look good! And on my recent visit to chicago I took my own sister into a MAC store for the first time, and Im proud to say...she is newly addicted!!!! She got a great haul for mother's day and sent me pics of it. She cant wait for the summer collections to come out. I think its great, cause now we have something else in common, and we can talk about all the stuff we love from MAC!!!


----------



## melliquor (May 17, 2008)

I have nobody except for Specktra ladies.  My husband tries to understand and will let me talk about it but I don't think he truely understands how much I love Mac.  NONE of my friends where makeup and I don't even talk about it with them or at work.  They only time I chat about it is here.


----------



## astronaut (May 26, 2008)

I think my parents are understanding. My mom has painted my face when I was little and thought it was so cute. She even helped me apply my eyeliner in middle school when I didn't know how! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When she was younger, she liked to wear bright 80's colors on her lids and lips so she loves my bright fun makeup looks! My mom just got back into makeup and she wants to share my stash  I remember when dazzleglass came out, my mom and I went to the mall and I swatched baby sparks, bare necessity, and sugarrimmed and my mom and I were both at awe at how pretty they were. My mom bought me baby sparks too <3

 My dad is understanding also about my makeup obsession. I sometimes ask him, "Geez, why am I so obsessed with makeup! It's soooo unhealthy!" and he tells me, "Well, everyone has a specific thing that they like and enjoy. Like with your mom, she likes jewelry. With me, I like clothes" (Yes, my dad is a designer clothes gigolo LOL). And I stopped by the mall real quick with my dad recently and he waited as I got a solar bit from the counter. He asked me, "So you want to work there? Yeah, that seems like a cool job to have applying makeup on people and giving suggestions".


----------



## TDoll (May 26, 2008)

Actually, my husband!! He witnesses my MAC addiction on a daily basis. He's into cars and electronics, I'm into makeup.  It's just an understanding.


----------



## sofabean (May 26, 2008)

i have no one! well except one of my old friends from high school that i recently got back in touch with... only we email each other about these things.

no one seems to understand my love for makeup. my boyfriend doesn't understand why i spend so much money on it, his sister doesn't believe in it because it's expensive, and my friends just look at me in awe but never really get it... lol


----------



## Edie (May 26, 2008)

I think I can safely say that the only people who understand me are those on Specktra. When i did my make-up course I had everyone (family and freinds) all asking me WHY on earth I was doing it. I had a great reason...I wanted to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  At first my bf would roll his eyes in sarcasm when I got excited over my purchases. Now I have to hide the MAC bags and boxes from him. The way I figure it is that you can't understand until you mix two colours on your eyes and get that perfect blend that you realise how truly self-satisfying it can be. (not to mention how much fun!)

EDIT: I noticed one of my friends (who's staple was eyeliner and mascara) has been more adventurous after asking about mine. She did this gorgeous blue silver colour and I couldn't stop complimenting her.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 26, 2008)

The lovely ladies on specktra .... My Mom would if we got along .... but we don't speak so it's kindda hard to share.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 25, 2008)

*****


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm sooo lucky that my sister in law is into makeup as much, if not, more than I!!! I mean this girl is nuts! hahah. Loads of makeup, every brand she can get her little hands on it in 2 or 3 of those big clear container things!! We chat/email about different things we have seen and even buy things for each other. 

My mom is great also. I def turned her into MAC! She not a hard core addict, but it is something we like shopping for together. Awwwww. LOL.


----------



## hr44 (Jun 27, 2008)

I know it's kind of different... but my dad. Lol. He has an artistic side to him and I think that's why he never questions my purchases and he loves to see the colors. He knows it's my hobby and he's really supportive of it. 

My mom thinks I have too much but she's gotten warmer to the idea especially since now I always pick up something for her as well. 

My brothers are cool with it, they always buy me colors on special occasions. (Plus they sometimes try to pick really weird color combos to see if I can pull it off) 

But my dad totally understands it. (Mind you all the men I just mentioned are as straight as rulers with a touch of metro but they would hurt me if I told them that to their face! LOL.)


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 27, 2008)

one of my friends understands. We can talk about makeup all day & we give each other makeovers. It's so much fun

My mom doesn't understand why I need so much makeup. But guess what, if she needs to goto an occasion, guess who does her makeup???


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2008)

my friend Sheena is a MAC fanatic, we don't get to see each other very often with our schedules, so when we do we dork out on the new collections and our newest shadows, etc.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boyfriend is also really supportive, he comes with me every time we're near the counter and points out shades he likes, and I always get MAC from him on my birthday and Christmas.  He checks out my eyes every day and can usually pick out the colors he's purchased!


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 27, 2008)

One of my friends who is a deluxe MAC addict!  We go hang out at the MAC counter trying on everything in site!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 27, 2008)

Unfortunately no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well actually my best friend does like make up a lil but not as much as i do...she's defo not addicted lol


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 27, 2008)

My husband does. He knows how happy it makes me, so he listens when I babble, and he takes me make up shopping pretty much whenever I ask. He has to keep me in line SOMETIMES, because I get excited and go overboard, but other than that he's very understanding.

My mom understands too. She's watched me fall in love with make up LOL! Ever since I was about 10 I've been a make up addict. My allowance was always spent on chap stick and lip gloss, then shadows and mascara, and so on and so forth. She knows that I've always loved it and she's always praised my passion and talents.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 27, 2008)

My girlfriend is a makeup artist..  she's the one who got me hooked..   so she understands it..   but noone else does lol..

My mom does nothing but nag at me when she sees a new MAC bag or I leave my train case open....  She thinks it's such a waste of money....

And even though my boyfriend may not understand it..  He fully supports it!  He says that it makes me happy, which makes him happy..  He likes to get me MAC as "just because" presents from time to time, or when he comes back from working on the road he brings home a few things from MAC to surprise me with..  He's the greatest!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 27, 2008)

I responded to this once before but Im changing my answer now

One of my best friends works at a freestanding MAC store
and I can safely say she is probably the only person who gets as excited about products as I do.

Its nice to have someone to drool with hahaha.


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 28, 2008)

Unfortunately not. Most of my friends think I have too much makeup (compared to them anyway). It's kind of sad.


----------



## relyxa (Jul 28, 2008)

My mom not only understands but totally shares it too! One of our favorite activities is to go shopping for makeup and skincare and anything in cute tubes jars packages compacts. I think she got into skincare and makeup late in her life and she's more than making up for it now. Plus every holiday she knows what to get me and I know what she wants (if I can afford it, she has an expensive taste..lol). I know more "makeup theory" than her so I teach her, which is so fun. 

She's a youthful mom too, she's 45 and i'm 23. But her career and being a strong rolemodel for me keeps her energetic and interested in being up to date and cool.


----------



## User49 (Jul 28, 2008)

This is what specktra is for! ;0) Most of my friends think I'm nuts how much I obsess about make up. But I think now I'm trying to make it more of carreer they are more understanding that it is a passion rather than obsession


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 28, 2008)

I think all of my friends and family understand why I love makeup so much. They've always known me as an artistic sort of person, and they see makeup as another form of me expressing myself.


----------

